# Welche Skillung benutzt ihr auf Inferno?



## DeathDragon (1. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute,
ich bin derzeit in Inferno Akt 1 am durchsterben mit ein paar Kollegen. Wir sind derzeit zu dritt, wobei die anderen beiden Mage und Dämonenjäger zocken. Dabei dachte ich mir halt, hey skillste auf Tank und tankst etwas, dadurch wirds bestimmt einfacher. Jedoch hab ich dabei weit gefehlt. Jetzt mach ich nicht nur kaum Schaden, sondern werde auch fast zum onehitwunder wenn die CD's auslaufen. Deshalb würd ich gerne wissen, wie spielt ihr euren Barbar? Welche Skillung bevorzugt ihr?

Das Thema loot ist jedoch wieder ein anderes Thema. Es droppt halt einfach gar nichts. Wir haben zu dritt bald den ganzen Akt 1 clear und ich hab bisher noch kein einziges Item mit lvl Anforderungen 60 gesehen. Das meiste Zeug ist irgendwie bei lvl 51-55. Ich kauf mich halt etwas im AH ein um halbwegs anständiges Gear zu kriegen. Rein nach dem Motto Vita = Rüstung > Ressi > Stärke.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. Juni 2012)

kann nur kripps videos empfehlen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVAhbn7_O3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




dazu dann noch das gear




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=biTiSCJKOzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Uratak (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich teste zur Zeit meinen Barbaren als klassischen Tank. Inferno Akt 4 und komme damit gut durch. Dazu benutze ich folgende Skillung:

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/barbarian#WcYVgk!eVT!cZZcYc

Als Tank besitze ich natürlich eine 1h Waffe und einen Schild. Bei den Werten setze ich auf folgende und in folgender Reihenfolge:

* Schaden reflektieren (Dornen) > Stärke > Wiederstand gegen alle Schadensarten > Rüstung
* Bei allem wo es möglich ist nehme ich noch: Leben pro Treffer > Angriffsgeschwindigkeit nach dem Stärkewert

Aktuell bin ich bei komplettem Raserei Buff auf knapp 17k DPS und bei 23k Schadensreflektion bei Nahkampfangriffen.
Bei aktivem Kriegsschrei liegt meine Rüstung bei 12k und alle meine Wiederstände bei knapp 900.
Mein Stärke Wert liegt bei 1400 und ich führe eine Waffe mit 1100 Waffen DPS.
Aktuell besitze ich 34k Leben mit eigenen Buffs.


----------



## myadictivo (13. November 2012)

zum glück sind die alten zeiten vorbei, als ohne schild/ueber equip nix ging 
jetzt gibts einfach ne fette packung wirbelwind um die ohren und alles liegt in sekunden. d2 style


----------

